# Gewässertiefe bestimmen



## angelfischer (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir Tipps geben, wie ich am einfachsten die Wassertiefe bestimme? Außerdem wie bebleie ich meinen Posen richtig?
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

angelfischer


----------



## petipet (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

@angelfischer #h 

mit einem Lotblei die Wassertiefe. Ist Uralt, aber immer noch top. Zum Bebleien und austrahieren wäre mal zum Ausprobieren die eigene Badewanne gut.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Borgon (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

Die Firma Cormoran hat so ein Teil herausgebracht,das nennt sich Tiefenmesser(und ich hab mir den ******,ähm ich meine diese geniale Erfindung auch noch gekauft).Den hängt man einfach in die Schnur über die Pose,unten ein Lotblei ran.Nach dem Auswerfen und nachdem das Lotblei den Grund erreicht hat klappt der Tiefenmesser um und das Ding stellt sich auf der Schnur fest,jetzt hat man die Tiefe....So ist zumindest die Theorie,die Praxis sieht jedoch so aus dass das Teil beim Auswerfen abfliegt #q Also diese Alternative ist nicht zu empfehlen #d Am besten wirklich ganz konservativ mit Lotblei  #6


----------



## basswalt (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

angelfischer,
musst mal schauen wieviel schnur deine rolle bei einer kurbelumdrehung einzieht. dann ein blei auf grund lassen. beim einholen kurbelumdrehungen zählen. schnureinzug mal umdrehungen und dann hast die ungefähre tiefe..
es gibt auch schnüre die alle paar meter die farbe wechseln. oder eben das gute alte lot.


----------



## René F (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

@baswalt: das klappt aber nicht vom Ufer.

Mein Opa hatte sich seine Tiefenmesser selber gebaut. Haben sehr gut funktioniert.
Mal sehen, ob ich so´n Ding nachbauen kann. wenn´s klappt, werde ich es ins Bastlerforum stellen.


----------



## Buntbarsch (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

ähm..........sagt mal...............mit so nem lotblei..........wie mach mann desch#c ????ich habs einfach immer mit ner pose und verschiedenen tiefen einstellungen versucht.(eine tiefe einstellen,wenn die pose noch steht dann tiefer stellen,wenn die pose dann liegt die tiefeneinstellung wieder leicht nach oben bis die pose wieder steht)anders kenn ichs nich.


----------



## fishing-willi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

also du hast deine fertige montage  mit haken und allem (ohne köder), dann befestigst du direkt am haken ein klemmblei oder lotblei, so dass die pose untergeht!dann verschiebst du deinen schnurstopper solange bis sie pose n klitzekleines stück ausm wasser guggt, dann hast du die exakte tiefe!ist eigendlich ganz einfach, und bringt mehr fisch!


----------



## René F (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

Habe gerade die Beschreibung eines selbstgebauten Tiefenmessers ins Forum gestellt. Klickst du hier.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

Wer nicht lot, ist ein Idi.. uralter Anglerspruch, so alt wie die methode des Lotens selbst, es gibt einfach nichts verlässlicheres, du kaufst dir einfach ein 10-20g schweres Blei, hängst es an den Haken, und sofern das Gewicht des Bleis die Tragkraft des Schwimmers übersteigt, kann man exakt die Gewässertiefe bestimmen.. einfach GENIAL!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## schnorchel0815 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gewässertiefe bestimmen*

Hallo!!  Auf welche Art Fische möchtest du denn gehen? Was für Gewässer befischt du? Beim Stippen z.B. lotet man nämlich teilweise ein wenig anders und am See kann das loten ganz anders ausfallen als z.B.am Kanal!!#c 





			
				angelfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer kann mir Tipps geben, wie ich am einfachsten die Wassertiefe bestimme? Außerdem wie bebleie ich meinen Posen richtig?
> Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
> ...


----------

